# Computer hängt sich seit neusten einfach auf!



## Puschek (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey, 

vieleicht könnt ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen.
Mein problem ist, dass seit paar stunden hängt sich mein pc einfach auf, nachdem ich z.B. sachen wie Firefox auf habe, LoL Launcher (passierte nach dem Starten des games, also lade screen und einmal nachdem ich neu in die que gegangen bin), und sonst skype und die standart windows programme. Nun stellt sich mir die frage woran das liegt. Auf der einen seite kommt dann ein BZZZZZZZT geräusch als würde sich der ton aufhängen, und dann hört dieser auf und alles hat sich aufgehangen. Gestern war eigendlich nichts was neu auf den PC installiert wurde, außer Windows Updates....
Sollte ich mein PC set up hier reinschreiben?

PS: Könnte es an der Festplatte liegen? neuerdings macht sie beim starten komische geräusche und ich finde sie läd die daten auch langsamer als vor 4 monaten  

Dominik


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2011)

Jo könnte an der HDD liegen.
Überprüf mal ob die Kabel alle richtig sitzen, also SATA Kabel.

Ansonsten mal die HDD nach Fehlern überprüfen lassen. Unter Windows gibts da glaub ich ein Systemdiagnoseprogramm. Google mal danach 

Gegebenenfalls Kabel wechseln (bei mir war schonmal ein Kabel locker, es hat sich regelmässig alles aufgehängt. Nachdem ich es gefestigt hatte, ging alles wieder).

Festplatte mal defragmentieren wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast. Systemwiederherstellungspunkt wählen wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Puschek (18. Dezember 2011)

Kabel waren das erste was ich geprüft hatte...
Defragmentieren tue ich jede woche ca 1x. 
Muss mal die fehlerdiagnose testen


----------



## Puschek (18. Dezember 2011)

Windows 7 hat ein eingenes Systemfehlertool, aber iwie sagt es mir nichts wenn ich es benutze.... meistens sagt es mir nur, das es keine fehler gibt : (


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Puschek schrieb:


> Windows 7 hat ein eingenes Systemfehlertool, aber iwie sagt es mir nichts wenn ich es benutze.... meistens sagt es mir nur, das es keine fehler gibt : (



Lad mal HD Tune runter, damit kann man die Festplatte testen soweit ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Dezember 2011)

Festplatte halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Da würde ne Fehlermeldung kommen.

Tippe eher auf Prozessor (defekt oder zu heiss) oder RAM (defekt). Evtl. auch die GraKa testweise auswechseln. 

Laufen alle Lüfter?


----------



## bemuehung (19. Dezember 2011)

> Sollte ich mein PC set up hier reinschreiben?


 ja könnte hilfreich sein

kann mehrere Ursachen haben wie schon gesagt Temperatur , Ram etc.

mal Memtest86+(die ISO.zip) ziehen , die ISO brennen , damit booten und Ram testen


e: hmm wieso hauen Direktlinks nich hin :/


----------



## Puschek (19. Dezember 2011)

AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor 3.2 Ghz

12 GB DDR RAM Crossair, mit extra Kühlsystem.

*Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express*

mainboard habe ich nichtmehr im kopf...

ja alle kühler laufen, habe sogar extra kühler für meinen prozessor gekauft (Mungen II )
Ram erkennt der computer noch alle und somit denke ich auch, dass kann nicht das problem sein.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Dezember 2011)

Puschek schrieb:


> Ram erkennt der computer noch alle und somit denke ich auch, dass kann nicht das problem sein.



Erkennen heisst nicht, dass er zu 100% funktioniert. Wie schon von "bemuehung" geschrieben, mal _memtest_ rüberlaufen lassen.


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie wärs denn wenn Du die Scheisse einfach mal plättest?


----------



## bemuehung (19. Dezember 2011)

hast du vor kurzem RAM nachgerüstet ? 12GB sehen nach 2x2GB und 2x4GB aus


----------



## Puschek (19. Dezember 2011)

Also hab mir jetzt zwar ein anderes tool runtergeladen, aber ansich ist es das gleiche....

hab mein ganzen ram mal laufen lassen, A laggt es wie sau und B hat er iwann auch nichtmehr reagiert. ( Bei voller ram rauslastung)....
und ja ich habe 2x 2gb und 2x 4gb drin richtig


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Puschek schrieb:


> Also hab mir jetzt zwar ein anderes tool runtergeladen, aber ansich ist es das gleiche....
> 
> hab mein ganzen ram mal laufen lassen, A laggt es wie sau und B hat er iwann auch nichtmehr reagiert. ( Bei voller ram rauslastung)....
> und ja ich habe 2x 2gb und 2x 4gb drin richtig



Na wenn er beim RAM Test nicht mehr reagiert, dann haste den Fehler ja gefunden. 
Vergiss das mit der Festplatte und teste die RAM-Riegel einzeln, anders wirds wohl nicht gehen. Vielleicht ist einer defekt oder sie arbeiten nicht richtig zusammen, warum auch immer.
12GB ist ja auch ziemlich viel. Wenn 8GB übrigblieben, wäre das auch mehr als ausreichend zum Zocken und Co.

Sei froh dass es der RAM ist, das ist eine günstige Komponente, das geht nicht so ins Geld wenn der hinüber ist. ^^


----------



## bemuehung (19. Dezember 2011)

> Also hab mir jetzt zwar ein anderes tool runtergeladen, aber ansich ist es das gleiche....


würd ich so nicht sagen , hast bestimmt unter Windows getestet 

obs nun am Ram liegt weisst du auch nicht können immernoch andere Systeminstabilitäten sein

muss auch kein Defekt kann auch durch Vollbestückung , falsche Spannung , Timings etc. passieren 

probier mal nur mit den 2 x 4GB


----------



## LeWhopper (19. Dezember 2011)

Puschek schrieb:


> Also hab mir jetzt zwar ein anderes tool runtergeladen, aber ansich ist es das gleiche....
> 
> hab mein ganzen ram mal laufen lassen, A laggt es wie sau und B hat er iwann auch nichtmehr reagiert. ( Bei voller ram rauslastung)....
> und ja ich habe 2x 2gb und 2x 4gb drin richtig



Damit du rausfindest welche/r Riegel kaputt sind nimm Memtest86 als Iso und brenn dir eine CD davon. 

http://www.memtest86.com/download.html

Dann mit CD im Laufwerk neu starten und von CD booten. Dir zeigt dann Memtest an welcher Riegel in welchem Slot kaputt ist.


----------



## Puschek (20. Dezember 2011)

wie lass ich die von der cd booten? Wenn ich auf "Von der CD booten" klicke ( also bevor der pc windows startet, f8 und dann mein laufwerk auswählen) dann komme ich in das windows repeare tool.... was ich auch nicht will :X

WICHTIG: hab keine ahnung, aber ich kann jetzt kein spiel mehr starten..... hilfe


----------



## Puschek (20. Dezember 2011)

Also den test, den bekomme ich iwie nicht hin.....
kann es auch an der Grafikkarte liegen? Also ich haben 2 bildschirme angeschlossen  vieleicht liegt es daran.


Dazu haben meine 2 alten riegel (ram) keine kühlung und dei anderen 2 haben eine  vieleicht werden die zuheiß....


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

Puschek schrieb:


> Also den test, den bekomme ich iwie nicht hin.....
> kann es auch an der Grafikkarte liegen? Also ich haben 2 bildschirme angeschlossen  vieleicht liegt es daran.
> 
> 
> Dazu haben meine 2 alten riegel (ram) keine kühlung und dei anderen 2 haben eine  vieleicht werden die zuheiß....



So 100%ig weiß das halt keiner.
Aber ich denke dass ein Problem mit dem RAM besteht, weil er ja offensichtlich hängen geblieben ist deswegen.

Du kannst ja auch die RAM-Riegel einzeln testen ohne ein Programm. Bau sie einfach einzeln aus und wieder ein und teste wann der Rechner hängen bleibt. Ist zwar sehr umständlich aber geht ja nicht anders.


----------



## Puschek (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann es auch dran liegen, das der ram zuheiß wird wenn er auf 1600 läuft? 
also ich habe jetzt herrausgefunden das es ein fehler gegeben haben muss und gibt.... hab jetzt noch bissel gegooglet, weil auch beim auswechseln der rams ist er abgestürzt.... nun habe ich die frequenz mal auf 1333 von 1600 gestellt, da in vielen foren gesteht: 

"Bei einer frequenz von 1600 kann es schnell zu einer übertaktung und überhitzung des RAMs kommen, wodurch häufige systemfehler auftreten können und dies führt zu einem systemabsturz....."


 Also hab den jetzt ca eine stunde auf max. auslastung bei 1333 Mhz und es ist bisher nix passier


----------



## mristau (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde den RAM nicht auf 1600 stellen, wenn dir nicht absolut sicher bist, dass es 1600er RAM ist und wichtig!! alle anderen Komponenten das auch aushalten, bzw. du dich wirklich sehr gut auskennst mit dem Bios.

FSB und RAM-Takt sind normalerweise miteinander verbunden über einen Teiler, sagen wir mal der Teiler wäre Standard 10, dann würde ein übertakten des RAM von 1333 auf 1600 den FSB von 133 auf 160MHz hochdrehen und darüber den Prozessor und alles andere hochtakten. Dort muss man auf jedenfall auch den Teiler im Bios neu einstellen. Die Einstellungen unterscheiden sich natürlich je nach Bios, wobei man den RAM glaube ich meistens direkt über den Teiler hoch taktet. Es ist auf jedenfall wichtig dabei, dass der FSB nicht mit übertaktet wird, da das alle Komponenten übertaktet.


----------



## Puschek (28. Dezember 2011)

Also, 

hab die letzten Tage wieder bissel nachgedacht, da mein Problem nicht gelöst ist....

Am RAM kann es nicht liegen:
A) Habe ich alle RAMS durchgetestet und er ist trotzdem abgestürzt
 Hab neuen RAM eingesetzt und er ist auch abgestürzt

Vieleicht sollte ich es nicht abstürzen nennen.... Eher ein "Aufhängen" wobei das bild und der ton einfriert, die pc-komponenten trotzdem weiterlaufen.

Da ich einwenig zeit hatte, habe ich überlegt seit wann ich diese probleme habe:
Ich habe Windows updates intalliert und seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich diese Probleme.... kann es vieleicht daran liegen? Also morgen kommt meine neue Festplatte und somit kann ich mein system einmal neu aufspielen  
D.h. wenn er sich morgen wieder aufhängen sollte, dann muss es am Prozessor oder an der Grafikkarte liegen, weil es die 2 einigen teile wäre, die ich nicht überprüft habe.

Ich bin langsam ratlos  SWTOR ist drausen und ich habe regelmäsige pc abstürze und danach habe ich 30 min login que : ( totaler crap..... 

PS: Bluescreens bekomme ich nicht, außer ich sehe sie nicht, wegen was auch immer.....


----------



## bemuehung (28. Dezember 2011)

andere Grafikkarte hast nicht da oder ?


----------



## Puschek (28. Dezember 2011)

ne das ist das problem : (


----------



## Maxicus (14. Januar 2012)

Hmmm ich habe auch so ein ähnliches Problem. Nur das meines bei Battlefield 3 und Skyrim auftritt. 
Habe eine Radeon 6970 Powercolor
BeQuiet 550w
Amd Phenom x4 955 3,22GHz (mit CCC probehalber auf 3,4 GHz OC)
msi GF615m-p33 Motherboard
8 GB RAM
Auf meinem Prozessor habe ich extra einen Tower Kühler geschraubt, weil mein alter lüfter kaputt, bzw unglaublich gerattert hat (glaube es war das kugellager) und da hab ich jetz einen Cooling Freezer Pro. So wie ich das gemessen habe erreicht der Prozessor keine Temperaturen über 50°
Die Grafikkarte leuft bei z.B. Battlefield schon auf 80° rauf. Lüfter leuft in diesem fall aber nur mit 50-60% Auf der Powercolor version sind zudem auchnoch 2 120mm lüfter verbaut und die Graka is noch relativ neu ... halbes Jahr ungefähr.
Aber bei mir is das auch so. Ich Spiele z.b. Skyrim. Dann einfach nach einer gewissen Zeit. Das kann manchmal ne Stunde dauern. Manchmal auch nur 10 min. Friert das Bild ein. Der Ton leuft noch kurz weiter und dann kommt das BZZZZZZ und alles hat sich aufgehangen. 
Ich hab schon seiddem Skyrim draussen is Probs damit. "Anzeigetreiber nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt" zum Beispiel. Hatte also auch den Back to Desktop Crash. Aber das ist ja jetz wesentlich schlimmer. Zumal es eben seid neustem auch bei battlefield ist.
Hab mir auch mal den Unengine Heaven Bench runtergeladen und bei max settings getestet. Das erste mal kam nach der hälfte des Benchs ne fehlermeldung. Beim 2. Mal ist es ganz normal durchgelaufen. 
Traiber auf der Graka ist Catalyst 12.1, also der aktuellste. Ich hab übrigens auch vor ein paar tagen diese Windowsupdates gemacht. Aber so wie ich das gesehen habe, waren das Virenschutz updates oder so etwas.
Sauber dürfte auch alles sein denn den CPU Lüfter habe ich jetz gerade mal ein paar Monate und da habe ich auch alles gleich mit sauber gemacht. 
Ich bin ratlos. Aber bei mir geht zum beispiel das OC der grafikkarte via treiber auch überhauptnicht. Stelle ich den Hochleistungsspeichertackt von 1425MHz z.b. auf 1550MHz, was noch lange nicht das ende der Fahnenstange währe. Habe ich so nen netten Bildschirmfehler das dieser sich in der Mitte Teilt und die Linke seite nach rechts rutscht und umgekehrt ... Ich bruach das OC auch gar nich. Aber ohne Abstürze spielen würde ich schon gerne wieder können xD.
Zum Vergleich. Star Wars Battlefront 2 Funktioniert tadellos. Aber das Spiel stellt ja auch keine besonderen anforderungen mehr an mein System. 

Hoffe das ihr vielleicht doch noch irrgendeinen Rat wisst


----------



## bemuehung (14. Januar 2012)

hmm das Board bzw. Chipsatz is ehrlich gesagt fürn Arsch


----------



## Maxicus (16. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> hmm das Board bzw. Chipsatz is ehrlich gesagt fürn Arsch



Ja das mag sein ... Aber die Antwort war nich gerade Konstuktiv  
Ein paar Tipps oder vielleicht eine Empfehlung währe ganz nett ... sollte aber vielleicht nicht zu teuer sein. 
Aber was der Pc für ein Problem hat weiß auch keiner oder? ^^


----------

